# Newbie kit



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Here is my rig:


Gaggia Coffee

Iberital MC2

Motta Knockbox

Motta Tamper Stand

Gaggia Milk Jug

Happy Donkey Tamper


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Great. How do you get on with the grinder?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice set up and I like your kitchen tiles.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

The replacement grinder is fine, although seems to be struggling with some blend beans at the moment (i.e. taking longer and longer to get sufficient quantity)

We've got plenty of those tiles since the kitchen fitters ordered too many







. The rest of the kitchen walls need a paint since my two boys are not the daintiest of creatures!


----------



## Bairnybridge (Mar 30, 2021)

I don't know much technically yet but looks like a really nice set up you have.

How have you found using the Gaggia? Is that a higher spec model than the Classic? ☕


----------

